# Bunny on a Cougar



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

So I got a set of tubes from BunnyBuster today and they jumped right onto my Cougar. Shot with them for about an hour. Real nice. This is a new setup that BB has been using, and he was nice enough to sell me a couple. I like 'em. And the pouch is exceptionally nice too.
Good work, Tom


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

I have not shot tubes for quite a while but I like the way that looks!	Seems like whatever a guy puts on a cougar it looks like it was made to be there.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey, that doesn't look bad at all! Flatband


----------

